# WOWZA!!!!!!



## bentwoody66 (Apr 3, 2017)

who would've thunk it!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 3, 2017)

So did Robertriley get it????????


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 3, 2017)

$860 is quite a bit!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 3, 2017)

PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 3, 2017)

E-bay item number
122418238116


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Apr 3, 2017)

Yeah, that slipped away from me.


----------



## pedal_junky (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Apr 3, 2017)

@CWCMAN Did you get it?


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 3, 2017)

pedal_junky said:


> View attachment 445838




whats the rest of the bike look like


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Apr 3, 2017)

THE STIG said:


> whats the rest of the bike look like


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 3, 2017)

Seems like a fair price to me if indeed REAL and not a repop.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 3, 2017)

Damn! that's expensive.


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 3, 2017)

Thought I could nab it at the end with my $400 bid. The bids came in real fast after that, all in the last 12 or so seconds. 

I was on the freeway heading home as I was bidding. 

Not sure it's OG or repop though ?


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Apr 3, 2017)

CWCMAN said:


> Thought I could nab it at the end with my $400 bid. The bids came in real fast after that, all in the last 12 or so seconds.
> 
> I was on the freeway heading home as I was bidding.
> 
> Not sure it's OG or repop though ?



Pretty sure it was NOS, if repop, it was done very well.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Apr 3, 2017)

So who got it????


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 3, 2017)

I'm thinking repop. NOS and missing the rest of it?

Ive seen an old repop and it's real nice.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Apr 3, 2017)

CWCMAN said:


> I'm thinking repop. NOS and missing the rest of it?
> 
> Ive seen an old repop and it's real nice.



Cool, hopefully I can find one of them.


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 3, 2017)

I'm on the hunt myself


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 4, 2017)

I made a core for this stem so you wont have to drill out the stem after it has been casted in brass. Jim supplied the pattern. Now just need to do it. But there isnt enough hours in my day. Maybe next year.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 4, 2017)

CWCMAN said:


> I'm thinking repop. NOS and missing the rest of it?
> 
> Ive seen an old repop and it's real nice.



That's my opinion as well,,,the odds of getting struck by lightning are greater that finding this stem NOS considering what it was used for.
It doesn't make sense.
Chris


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 4, 2017)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> Pretty sure it was NOS, if repop, it was done very well.






CWCMAN said:


> I'm thinking repop. NOS and missing the rest of it?
> 
> Ive seen an old repop and it's real nice.




Maybe it's plastic

@JAF/CO


----------



## John (Apr 4, 2017)

Repop with internal knurling? Now that is a repop with detail just like the original. Who ever did that repop did a great job!!
Nice score!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 10, 2017)

It looks authentic to me, but what do I know.


----------

